# Jobless



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

2 years ago my X cheated, I fell apart personally, I thought it was all my fault and did all I could to "fix" things. My job suffered, and for the first time in over 12years I became unemployeed.
@ the end of my job I was falling behind in support payments, I lost time due to weather, s/t that had never happened before so the X was telling her lawyer I had the $$$, I just wasn't paying. It took 2mo to get before a judge and straighten that out and now I'm not looking forward to going back to work to get behind in payments...but we need the insurance. I live in IN, in this state they look @ what you made the previous year, divide by 52 and that's ur payment. Well I lost the best, highest paying job I'll ever have so why go back? I'll never get that job back and just being a worker won't pay the same, I'll make $30,000 less but they'll expect the same support $$$$.
I'm not a deadbeat dad but I'm not stupid neither, I did my best to keep the job, but the stress was just too much, I couldn't keep my mind on my job while I knew she was w/ another man. I'm past that but still how do I get back in the game w/o being over charged on money I'll never make again?
I just had a new hip put in and I don't have a work release yet but the day after I do I want to go back to work.
Mouse


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems like once you have a judge make a ruling, the only way to change it is to go back to the court and file for an amendment considering current circumstances. Hardly affordable prospect for sure.
At least you know the money is going to something that is the most important and valuable thing.


----------

